# Torr 58.4mm tamper vs IMS shower screen



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi all,

my setup is as follows:

mazzer SJ+ gaggia classic, OPV MOD, rancilio wand + 58mm motta tamper + 18g VST basket

I feel the need to buy me something as I have been coffee-related-purchase-free for a while.

I was wondering if the Torr will make a bigger difference to the quality of my shots or a fancy shower screen?

I know that the PID is the thing that will actually make the difference but I'm getting the hang of temp surfing and the PID is not on the cards right now.

So what do people recon, tamper or screen for a limited budget?

thanks,

K.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I just bought a torr. It was a size increase from 58mm to 58.4mm. It made a noticeable improvement in coffee dispersion across the vst basket .. So the extra size has improved tamping at the edge of the basket .... BUT .... It's made no difference that I can tell to the taste in the cup. ...... BIG BUT !!!! ..... It looks stunning and it's like buying a painting, it sits next to the coffee machine and looks beautiful .

cznt comment on shower screens


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Hard to say. I moved from a 58.35 to a 58.55 Torr Ti with the sharp edge. Tampa beautifully and the pour looks great. But like h1udd I'm Not sure it tastes any better.

Machine had an IMS screen when I got it so can't offer any help there either.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

I have an IMS screen, but no fancy basket. For the gaggia classic I don't feel that the screen has changed anything in the cup, but it is easier to clean. I'd go the tamper.

I know you explicitly said no PID, but that is really where money will be well spent.


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

+1 for the tamper it is just easier to get a good coffee bed than a 58mm tamper, I tried NSEW and nutation with the 58mm but it was a pain, I now have a Torr Trap/convex and it is a joy, great bed lovely pours and no doughnut shots (which I was getting with a 58.?? MBK flat) or a brass dispersion plate.

As said previously I haven't noticed that much difference with water distribution via the IMS screen over the standard, but it is easier to clean.

I know you said it was a no ATM, but the PID is best value for money for ease of use and repeatability there is etc


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Plus one pid


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Thank you to all of you lovely people.

I guess the reason for not wanting to invest in a PID was because I was hoping that at some point I would do my magic trick (puss-in-boots/puppy eyes) and the missus would allow me to buy a nice shiny E61 group head machine fro the forum members. So eventhough I am not sure when that point is, the thought process was to save the cost of a PID and put it towards the shiny shiny shiny machine. I figured a VST basket and Torr tamper can be transferred across (though thinking about it now, I'm not sure if the size is the same).

So I guess what are people's opinion on this? I only make two shots a day on weekends and possibly two more one day a week if I am working from home, so a max grand total of 8 cups a week (I'm counting two cups a week for the missus).

As ever your input is much appreciated.

K.


----------



## bulletjie (Aug 31, 2015)

Plus one for the PID. MrShades sells a the complete kit for less than 90quid.

I'm in the process of converting my gaggia with a PID. Would love a R58 or Alex Duette but for now that is just a pipe dream.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Given that your reason for not doing the PID is impending upgrade I would treat yourself to a well-fitting tamper. If you have a VST and a 58mm tamper, you can use the vst in an e61 machine but the shower screen would be redundant. A 58.something tamper might not make one of your already good shots taste better but it will make getting a good tamp easier which should mean fewer sink shots or squirts from any naked portafilter you may have now or in the future. I was very pleased when I replaced my bog standard '58' with the knock 58.35. I totally didn't *need* the Torr Goldfinger but like you, I wanted to cheer myself up with a bit of coffee bling.


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Thank you again and god save my soul... I'm thinking about the PID now...


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

I'm also a regular over on http://www.basschat.co.uk - obviously a music-related forum, although if you change the jargon the two fora are remarkably similar.

In music world, there is a recognised condition known as GAS - Guitar (or Gear) Acquisition Syndrome.

Welcome! 

I'm pretty much sorted, gear-wise, but always open to suggestion. The great thing with coffee is there's no way you can get bored with the selection of actual coffees out there. I haven't even got bored with just two local suppliers, Casa Espresso and Limini; add a few miles radius and the number is ever growing!

(OP - I'd go for the tamper for now)


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

GAS, upgradeitis, call it what you will it's common to many fora. Wherever you get blokes, a hobby, and the possibility of money being spent! Tampers appear to be a bit like bicycles: the required number to own is n+1 where n= current number owned!


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Since I started this thread and asked for advice from you lovely people, I thought I'd post an update...

In the end, I ended up getting all three - @MrShades PID and Torr tamper thanks to my lovely sister and wife and the shower screen and brass dispersion block as a present to myself.

I think we all appreciate the benefits of a PID so I won't go into it.

As for the original question of shower screen vs tamper, all I can say is that every time I look at the beautiful handle on the Torr and then when I actually tamp with it, it gives me a feeling akin to a 'crisis' (as Jeremy Clarkson puts it).

It is truly a thing of beauty and it was well worth the 1+ month wait for delivery from cafeKultur.

The shower screen is nice, looks pretty, can't say it has dramatically affected anything - it's just a temporary fix to upgradeitis.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

As a well known company says "every little helps" Defer upgraditis as long as possible, when you catch a severe attack it can be severely debilitating £££££££ and take a long time to recover / recuperate


----------

